# VirtIO / VirtualBox / Windows 2003 Guest



## Kuzbad (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi all,

I have no experience with VirtIO drivers, and am trying to figure out if it would work for my system.

I have a FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE host, with a Virtual Box-based Windows Server 2003 guest that's used as a terminal server for ~10 users on average. The windows guest currently uses the Intel 1gb NIC driver.

It's unclear to me if I can just install VirtIO drivers for windows, build the VirtIO kernel module (from ports?), and have everything just work.

Does anybody have any experience with any kind of similar setup?

Thanks!
K.


----------



## BlackSteel (Apr 2, 2013)

VirtIO kernel module is for FreeBSD guests. The how-to on para-virtualized networking with virtualbox and windows guests is located here: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html#nichardware (Works for me with windows 2008).


----------

